# Is 20x 24 big for a ND?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive been looking for a ND buckling and these people say this boy is pure ND. To me he looks like a mix, though I do think hes adorable. They said he is 20 inchs tall, by 24 inchs long, and 6 months old.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> Ive been looking for a ND buckling and these people say this boy is pure ND. To me he looks like a mix, though I do think hes adorable. They said he is 20 inchs tall, by 24 inchs long, and 6 months old.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Definately not purebred nigerian. Probably a cross of some sort.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh forgot to say...the size is an indicator, but those ears are a good giveaway.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's definately a mix....at 6 months old and already the size of my 19 month old doe, he's too big at such a young age. The floppy ears also suggest thast he's a mix


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep, my thoughts as well, but Im new to NDs so I wanted to make sure. I will pass on him then. I think the price is to high for a cross, and my does are smaller so I dont want a bigger buck. Thank you both.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: 

NP...It's good to have a smaller buck for little girls, less stress on them and less headaches for you when the time comes for kids :wink:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

liz said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> NP...It's good to have a smaller buck for little girls, less stress on them and less headaches for you when the time comes for kids :wink:


So annoying, I cant find a good ND buck in arizona. I watch so many people post gorgeous bucklings and it makes me wanna move or something. I cant afford to have one shipped. Grr frustrating. Seems everything around here is a cross. Barely missed getting a buck from the only big breeder Im finding in AZ


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Keep an eye open in the transport section...maybe someone will be headded your way from a place where you can get a nigi.... Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you tried looking through these breeders...
http://goatfinder.com/dwarf_goat_directory.htm#AZ


----------

